

Dell Says It Has Earned $3 Million From Twitter - healthylivingal
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/12/dell-has-earned-3-million-from-twitter/
These days, lots of companies are talking about their “Twitter strategy,” but few have figured out how to measure what amassing hundreds of thousands of followers on Twitter does for their businesses. Dell has shown that it can go directly to the top line.
======
krschultz
Which is $3 Million more than Twitter has earned from Twitter

------
zck
This is interesting, but obviously doesn't take into account people that were
going to buy from Dell anyway. So the value-add for Twitter here is less than
$3 million. I wonder if there's a way to figure out what it actually is.

~~~
wolfish
Another thing to take into consideration is that the promo codes were
probabably picked up by the usual coupon websites many people check before
making a purchase from dell.

